# Boxers



## Deux (Aug 16, 2009)

Has anyone ever had a boxer and a shepherd at the same time? I have a lead on a male Boxer rescue & I am wondering if my female Shepherd would get along? When I was a kid my folks bred Boxers, when I moved out I got hooked on Sheppys. Just wondering if the 2 mix well.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

It depends on yours and the other dogs temperaments. Nothing wrong with mixing breeds though.


----------



## Marshmallows (Jan 28, 2007)

I agree with Chance's Mom. Dogs individual temperament is the most important factor when introducing two dogs. So if you can set up a place for the two dogs to meet on neutral territory and see how they do together.

I have a boxer and a shepherd and they do great together. They are only 7 months apart and were introduced as puppies. Now they are the best of buds. I do like that their energy level is very similar, they are both very playful and love to be on the go.

I know I have posted this picture before but it is one of my favorites of the boys. Hehe, it was chilly out and Trevor doesn't like his butt to get cold


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

It's all about mixing the right personalities. I know i bring lucy to the park all the time and she plays and gets along great with tons of boxers. The breed really should have nothing to do with it just as long as you found the right combo.


----------



## Deux (Aug 16, 2009)

LOL! Great pic! I love the white ones! It is so good to see the white ones. When I was a kid, we had the odd white boxer in a litter. The white ones always seemed to just *vanish* at night. It si great to see white ones gaining acceptance. Your pic has kind of sold me on the idea. I am going to explore a meeting. Off leash works best for the sheppy. On lease she is just wants eat other dogs! I find it weird, off lease meak, mild mellow sheppy. On leash all dogs must die!

Can I still get the ears docked? Or is that frowned upon these days?


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Ear cropping is not recommended for older animals, if you do find a vet that will do it, make sure to ask what their level of experience is in doing the surgery on older dogs.
White boxers should be tested for deafness.

Leash aggression is very common, there is loads of info available online (forum search







), books etc - have you looked for a local trainer that deals with aggression issues?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: AltoLeash aggression is very common, there is loads of info available online (forum search
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nods.
i would work on this a ton before adding another dog (who may or may not have his own set of issues) to the household. imagine this behavior x2... or trying to handle two dogs when one is going off.

...and no, i would not crop a boxers ears past 4 months. most vets won't do it because they can't 'guarantee' their work and the length options are very limited (ie, a short pitbull crop would not look nice on a boxer) at that point.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

that is an adorable pic! I too agree that it depends on each dogs personality...but their energy levels are about the same in my experience.

Sage's BFF is my mom's boxer Annie she is 2 1/2yrs. Sage is almost 5 months old and he has been playing with Annie since the day I got him


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Marshmallows


awww...we didn't have time to get our picture!! Our gsd was sitting on our boxer! It must have looked like that! Too funny!!

We have two boxers, a gsd and a foster dobie. The younger boxer will play with Jax but more likely our boxers play with each other. The dobie plays with Jax non stop. It's like two elephants coming thru the house.

I think it's all about personalities. We had our older boxer and then got our younger several years later. So they had their order established years before Jax came. Jax is more dominant so that backed Sierra off from playing with her. Why play with Jax, who will take the toy, when daddy will just give me a toy?


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

Love the pics! I know someone who loves Boxers and they are a handful!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes they are a handful. It's a whole different energy level than gsds. They play and play and play


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

amen to that; joey was like a pup right up to the end (12.5 yrs)

and he got along great w/all dogs; never met one that he didn't like


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Both our girls are touchy. It seems to depend on their moods and I've seen a couple more that touchy too. If you are going to go thru a rescue then they should be able to meet your needs. They are definitely people dogs!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Great pics guys - lol 

I agree with Camera, if you gsd has "leash aggressions" there is no way I would get a second dog until the first one has overcome her problem.

Not sure but I think the reason some dogs are leash aggressive is beause when they are on leash they are "trapped" (they can only get as far away as their leash.


----------



## Deux (Aug 16, 2009)

The leash aggression comes from a dog attack. ( not her fault ) It is hard wired into her head. Nothing is going to change it. Off leash she loves every thing and every one.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

My "in-laws" own a 6-ish year old female Boxer, and we have a 10 mths old German Shepherd. They get along fine







I think it depends on the individual dog as well as the whole breed.


----------



## lucasmom (Jan 11, 2005)

They are actually great friends, they play all the time like this.


----------

